# Anyone know a good .wmv player



## digital919 (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm downloading alot of skating videos in this format with no way to play them...my windows media player has gone to shit...is there one for osx?


DiGiTAL


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 23, 2001)

Nobody answers your question just now. Do you know which company is behind wmv?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 23, 2001)

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=wmv&hl=nl&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta=


----------



## clemare (Jan 9, 2002)

... to install the lastest version of Winodws Media Player from Microsoft?

Search it at http://www.microsoft.com/mac/download/misc/windowsmediaplayer.asp

The last version I know is 7.1 and that's is for classic environment.

There is a MacOSX version too. http://www.microsoft.com/mac/download/misc/winmp_osx.asp

Hope it works.

Carlos Le Mare
clemare@<nospam>yahoo.com


----------

